# food blocks for feeding snails and other



## jcaxtell (Apr 5, 2011)

Would it be advisable to use those "vacation blocks" to supply extra calcium and food to my Nerite snails? This would also be handy to provide extra and needed food to my shrimp and otos.
Your thoughts would be very helpful.
Thanks all


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I would check for the copper content in the food for your shrimp. It's used as a food preservative. Other than that I think it might be ok. You know that too much will change your pH.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

I would suggest algae and pellets for carnivore (I use hikari sinking pellets) Mixed diets for anything living is a good idea.

-Gordon


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Ken's fish has Beggie sticks with added calcium. That might work for you. I use them for my plecos and bottom feeders.

http://www.kensfish.com/product545.html


----------

